# Busted: Syrian Film Crew Faking Slaughter



## JBS (Feb 16, 2012)

Something our parents told us, believe none of what you hear and half of what you see... even if it's on YouTube...



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Headshot (Feb 16, 2012)

JBS said:


> Something our parents told us, believe none of what you hear and half of what you see... even if it's on YouTube...


 
Why would anyone believe one fucking thing a Syrian did or said anyway?


----------



## JBS (Feb 16, 2012)

The videos of dead, and bleeding Syrians in the streets have gone global and "viral", garnering much support against Syria's Assad and sympathy for the militants and revolutionaries.


Smuggled video like the above, which is reminiscent of dozens of videos that were shot in the Palestinian territories (where Palestinians were faking scenes of Israeli carnage, staging fake blood and ambulances) have called into question the validity of just how brutal any crackdown in Syria might be.    I will refuse to believe that the above film production has only done this one time.  Clearly, the propaganda is aimed at the West, since we are all so easily manipulated by these entities.


----------



## Boon (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah, but on the other side of the coin, there is plenty of evidence to support that Syria is using weapons like tanks on its own people.


----------



## JBS (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not saying violence against civilians isn't happening; for sure it is happening. Some of the videos with heads exploding from sniper rounds are pretty obviously not faked.

What I question is how widespread the violence is, and what the aims are for these groups.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm going to go with the age old argument of those asshats in that entire region have been fucking each other up for thousands of years.  They don't give a shit if we get involved unless it's to help whatever side win whatever they want at the moment and then they will go right back to hating us.  I say let them fuck each other up, keep it off our shores, prevent nukes, and destroy terrorists camps when and where we find them.  Other than that, leave them to themselves.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 16, 2012)

It's hard to tell what is really going on here without more context.  Why would they film themselves faking an atrocity?  That's kind of... well, really f'ing dumb.  I wouldn't be surprised if this were counter-propaganda put out by the government to discredit the other side.


----------



## Brill (Feb 16, 2012)

Clearly the intent was to get "caught" as to discredit the idea that Bashar is kIlling his own people. This is nothing more than information warfare.

The arty strikes are faked too. Whatever.


----------



## QC (Feb 22, 2012)

More here...
http://tunisianquestfortruth.wordpr...tortion-of-facts-about-syria-1-fake-pictures/


----------

